# E!Cockpit - 750-8101 - Default Password



## De4th4ngel (20 Januar 2017)

Ich arbeite mit E!Cockpit und einer 750-8101. Bei Verbinden bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: " Mitteilung vom Gerät:"You have logged in with the default password! Please change your password!"

In der WBM habe ich das Passwort ja schon geändert, hat aber nix bewirkt. Gilt anscheinend nur für die WBM , aber nicht für die Programmierung.
Unter Codesys 2.* ging das ja über die Konsole. 

Aber wie mache ich das in E!Cockpit?

Meldung nervt jedesmal beim Upload...

Update: Ok, steht im Handbuch..: "Die Passworte für diese Benutzer sind über eine Terminalverbindung überSSH/RS-232 zu konfigurieren." Probiere mal aus..


----------



## De4th4ngel (20 Januar 2017)

So, über WinSCP und PuTTY auf Controller eingeloggt. Dann kam gleich die Passwortänderung.. Läuft...


----------



## ccore (23 Januar 2017)

Im WBM unter Ports and Services -> PLC Runtime Services kannst du das deaktvieren
	

		
			
		

		
	



dann kommt die Abfrage nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## De4th4ngel (23 Januar 2017)

Danke, das kannte ich noch nicht!


----------

